# US Army knows how to spend



## oivind_dahle (May 8, 2011)

http://i.imgur.com/nNICl.gif


Damn! And the Seti program is turned off?


----------



## Eamon Burke (May 8, 2011)

Yeah. The fed's also cutting funding for underprivileged students to go to school!

But hey, those Nimitz-class Carriers aren't going to buy themselves.


----------



## Mattias504 (May 8, 2011)

Yeah 9 billion for a aircraft carrier... 
1 million a pop for cruise missiles.
yikes


----------



## swarfrat (May 9, 2011)

You can get _five _Tomahawk missiles for only $2.5M? _Sweet_!


----------



## MadMel (May 9, 2011)

swarfrat said:


> You can get _five _Tomahawk missiles for only $2.5M? _Sweet_!


 
But you gotta get a launcher pad lol.


----------



## rockbox (May 9, 2011)

The total defense budget is over 1.1 trillion dollars.


----------



## Jim (May 9, 2011)

oivind_dahle said:


> http://i.imgur.com/nNICl.gif
> 
> 
> Damn! And the Seti program is turned off?


 
I guess it was a good thing back on 9, April 1940 or 1,August 1914.

The


----------

